# Radagast question



## Ugluk (Sep 2, 2022)

I have a strong memory from my first reading of The Hobbit of the adventures meeting Radagast, surrounded by wildlife. I have not found this any any subsequent reading. Was this only in an early addition? Is my memory faulty, or am I going mad? 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 2, 2022)

No, he's mentioned once, by Gandalf to Beorn, but that's it, and never appears.


----------



## Ugluk (Sep 2, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No, he's mentioned once, by Gandalf to Beorn, but that's it, and never appears.


That what my editions say too. But were earlier ones different? This would have been in a library book the early 70s, if it was real at all.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 2, 2022)

The main change from the 1937 edition came in 1951, and that was to the Riddles in the Dark chapter. Any other changes were minor. Are you sure the movies didn't influence your memory?


----------



## Ugluk (Sep 2, 2022)

Name them not!

My memory goes well before any of the movies


----------



## Elthir (Sep 2, 2022)

There appears to be no alterations from the first or second editions that have to do with Radagast, according to the section on revised editions in the Annotated Hobbit.

🐾


----------



## Ugluk (Sep 2, 2022)

Elthir said:


> There appears to be no alterations from the first or second editions that have to do with Radagast, according to the section on revised editions in the Annotated Hobbit.
> 
> 🐾


Clearly then I have been going mad, and doing so for at least 30 years...... 🤪


----------



## Elthir (Sep 2, 2022)

Me too!


----------



## Ent (Sep 2, 2022)

Ugluk said:


> Clearly then I have been going mad, and doing so for at least 30 years...... 🤪



Who knows... perhaps it's just that since the mention of Radagast comes in the dealings with Beorn, who was surrounded by animals, some one of your synaptic nerves has just overlapped with another and entangled the scene in your head.

Don't give way to utter madness just yet... look forward to that still for a little while. (Though "going mad" does imply a process..!!) 😁

Even in the 15 times Radagast is mentioned in LoTR, all that is said is 
- "Radagast is, of course, a worthy Wizard, a master of shapes and changes of hue; and he has much lore of herbs and beasts, and birds are especially his friends."

Have hope. You've just misplaced him, not lost him altogether.


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 2, 2022)

Maybe you're thinking of Gandalf speaking of Radagast at The Council of Elrond.

_*"...he has much lore of herbs and beasts, and birds are especially his friends."*_

Gandalf recounts his conversation with Radagast while meeting him along a roadside:
_*"Stay a moment! We shall need your help, and the help of all things that will give it. Send out messages to all the beasts and birds that are your friends. Tell them to bring news of anything that bears on this matter..."*_


----------



## Ugluk (Sep 4, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Maybe you're thinking of Gandalf speaking of Radagast at The Council of Elrond.
> 
> _*"...he has much lore of herbs and beasts, and birds are especially his friends."*_
> 
> ...


That's not my recollection, from (I thought) before I read LOTR a few years later. But clearly it's something my mind has created, not actually happened.


----------

